# Bettas for Adoption



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Phantom (cello) and Mystery
Considering rehoming to good home -there will be an adoption application
To experience betta owners only over 18.

PM me if interested

I live in Maine and would prefer not to ship

Both seems healthy, both are prone to SBD and must not be overfed


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Also, not to a breeder, I do not condone breeding and do not want them going to a breeder. Thanks!

Why am I adopting out? I have too many bettas that deserve more time (I have five). I would like them to have homes where they can be the center of attention, they deserve it.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

bump i can't find the old adoption thread


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

also 
I am in need of some shipping bags, if anyone has any they would be wiling to send me that would be great I'd like at least two-or four or six, thanks


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

actually I got some at my LFS yay!
No one's interested in adoption? They are free!
Okay-I hate to see this thread get buried 

But they have a good home with me!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

The first one is gorgeous but I live in the UK


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

You know I'd take them in a heartbeat if I didn't live in the midwest and already have 5 myself... Good luck and I hope you can find a good home for them!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

"Tanks" guys! Of course now I feel extremely guilty as Mystery just built a huge bubble nest (Awww) I got some black water extract today (tetra aqua) pretty excited, I guess this can be used in lieu of IAL.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

sjones said:


> "tanks" guys! Of course now i feel extremely guilty as mystery just built a huge bubble nest (awww) i got some black water extract today (tetra aqua) pretty excited, i guess this can be used in lieu of ial.


 i hope u find good hands i feel bad i am extremely busy person w family and 3 jobs i came from russia 5 y ago . I am obsessed wiht betta i have 5 of them each of them in 2.5 gal. My husb told me i am crazy.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

ANHEL123 said:


> i hope u find good hands i feel bad i am extremely busy person w family and 3 jobs i came from russia 5 y ago . I am obsessed wiht betta i have 5 of them each of them in 2.5 gal. My husb told me i am crazy.


wow!
how's the betta scene in russia?
I'm glad you found this forum, you seem quite dedicated! welcome!


----------

